
Show HN: FSMonitor: New macOS utility to monitor all changes to your files - mkeiser
http://fsmonitor.com
======
iamtew
Cross platform alternative:
[https://github.com/nowsecure/fsmon](https://github.com/nowsecure/fsmon)

------
leejoramo
Looks like a good replacement for the now dead fseventer.app

[http://superuser.com/a/98033](http://superuser.com/a/98033)

